# conscious sedation with heart cath



## aforsythe (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, I just have a question about conscious sedation.

Our physicians just attended a conference and came back stating we now can bill for conscious sedation during a cath performed in an inpatient or outpatient facility setting. According to Appendix G in the CPT book and the NCCI edits it is not aloud.  Does anyone know of change I did not catch?

Any help is appreciated.

Amy


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 25, 2010)

aforsythe said:


> Hello everyone, I just have a question about conscious sedation.
> 
> Our physicians just attended a conference and came back stating we now can bill for conscious sedation during a cath performed in an inpatient or outpatient facility setting. According to Appendix G in the CPT book and the NCCI edits it is not aloud.  Does anyone know of change I did not catch?
> 
> ...



I checked on this with another coder that I work with, and we found that it is bundled with the heart cath charge.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## aforsythe (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Jim!

I have checked with some other local cardiology groups and they are also stating it is included.  Just wanted to make sure I did not miss any changes.


----------



## 10marty (Jun 29, 2010)

See Appendix G CPT 2010 for those procedures where moderate/conscious sedation is included.

Marty


----------



## maxsteele (Jul 18, 2018)

Have we changed our minds since Appendix G was removed from CPT?


----------



## espressoguy (Jul 18, 2018)

maxsteele said:


> Have we changed our minds since Appendix G was removed from CPT?



There are newer threads here than an 8 year old one that would have answered this question.

Conscious sedation has been billable for heart caths and a number of other procedures since January 1, 2017. The conscious sedation codes have been changed to reflect this.


----------

